# Support a fellow musician :) ?



## sproul

Hello classical music patrons!

Now I know this may not be everyone's thing, but my (folk/jazz/rock) band have entered a song contest on iTunes and need your help  {I figured classical guys may also appreciate the 7/8 feel, simple though it may be}

We entered a competition run by the local council whereby we were recorded and put on iTunes. The band with the most sales at the end of February wins recording time for an album/single. We are currently coming second with only 2 days to go!

Please support us by going on iTunes and searching "left of veto" to download our song. Your listening is greatly appreciated :tiphat:

The recording on iTunes isn't our best performance (see:guitar, tuning...) so I suggest you check out some of other songs for a better idea of our style and potential:

Jazz Standard - "Summertime" - 




Original(in 7/8!) - "Remember" (by us) - 




"Madworld" (Gary Jules) - 




Thanks again! 

PS: the winner gets to re-record their song and release it through UNIVERSAL!!!


----------

